

Cosmos - OS Written in C# - Jarred
http://www.gocosmos.org/index.EN.aspx

======
inoop
In related news, Microsoft actually built an OS years ago based on .net
technology called Singularity.

<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/singularity/>

~~~
wcoenen
And there are rumours that they are now working on a new commercial OS
codenamed midori, possibly based on Singularity.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_(operating_system)>

------
dexen
From the Technical FAQ:

    
    
      How do I write to a file in COMOS
        You can't, yet.
    
      What doesn't work
        Interfaces (In the programing sense, not the graphical sense)
        Foreach - Requires interfaces, so use for instead for now
    
    

On a brighter note -- from FAQ:

    
    
      What is the Project Vision?
        We would like to design Cosmos as:
        (...)
          *The LINUX of tomorrow.

------
daxelrod
This project made a lot more sense to me after reading this introductory
article: <http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/CosmosUnderHood.aspx>

In short, it's a way to develop operating systems, rather than being a
particular operating system.

------
aninteger
The main page states that the compiler IL2CPU compiles IL to x86 code
utilizing NASM. So IL2CPU translates c# code into x86 assembler? Why not
translate c# code into C and then use gcc (rather than nasm) to build native
binaries? That way you get support for x64, arm, ppc, etc.

Also lots of confusing answers:

Can I use Delphi.NET? Maybe. Unfortunately the Delphi libraries for full of
P/Invokes. If you only use the .NET libraries, and use the .NET 2.0 version it
might work. Alternatively, you could use Chrome.

Are they talking about Chrome, the browser here? ??

Also why do you need the non free version of Visual Studio? "To further the
features of Cosmos development we rely on extending Visual Studio" Why??

~~~
dillon
I believe they stated it's an OS entirely in C#, therefore having it compile
to C would contradict their whole vision. As for your other questions, C# is
kind of a mess, with all the different .NET versions and Silverlight. I really
enjoy using C# and I'm looking forward to what this project comes to be.

~~~
burgerbrain
Trying to make a point is fine and all, but turning C# into essentially a
compiled language in leu of a more practical approach seems silly.

It seems like instead of using C as an intermediate stage they've basically
C-ified C#.

------
chanux
Also... renrakuOS <https://github.com/daeken/RenrakuOS>

------
hatfieej
I there the guys behind this are smart. But I also think they have lot going
on. The project seems to move slowly. Interesting ideas tho.

~~~
inoop
I think <http://www.mosa-project.org/> is slightly more active.

------
Newky
404 on the screenshots.

~~~
argsv
I had to remove the Old/ directory name from URLs.

<http://www.gocosmos.org/Screenshots/gfx/guess.JPG>

------
Garbage
Screenshots please?

------
smashing
Operating systems are only written in one language, machine language.
Everything else is done in the compiler.

------
thepumpkin1979
This is an old project... and even Microsoft is now using HTML5 for Metro UI
in Windows 8... what happened to WPF? Ask Windows 8: Lack of perfomance!. I
can't imagine how useless this operating system would be. What's next, a
kernel based in Javascript?

